

Meteorologist who gave up air travel, one year later - drewvolpe
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2014/10/plane_carbon_footprint_i_went_a_year_without_flying_to_fight_climate_change.html

======
drewvolpe
I found his original tweets on giving flying really moving after the IPCC's
report came out really moving; definitely worth reading:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/27/eric-holthaus-
twitt...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/27/eric-holthaus-
twitter_n_4005003.html)

